# raw with kibble/"people" food question



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

After reading through many posts on feeding kibble vs raw, it made me think of a question. We have Angel (14 wks old) on Blue Basics Salmon & Potatoe kibble. (due to possible allergy to chicken). We really have do desire to go to a RAW diet and want to keep her healthy. We do not give her ANY "people" food/table scraps or anything like that - she gets her kibble and treats only. However, I was thinking of giving her some raw foods that would be "good" for her, such as raw carrots, potatoes, maybe an occasional bite or 2 of apple/pear, and possibly even a raw meat bone if we get some steaks or something. Would this be ok for us to do and/or would this help her to become a picky eater. Also, would doing this have any bearing on her becomming a "beggar" while we are eating? 

With our lab Jasmine, before she passed away, she was trained to lay at our feet if we were eating on the couch, or lay in the living room if eating at the table and she would get one small bite of "table scraps" as a treat after we were all done. This was also something like a piece of meat or vegetable - not chips/sweets or anything like that. She never begged at all, but would sometimes sit there drooling until we were done!!

Just want to get others thoughts on this. I was peeling potatoes last night and thought about cutting her a piece of potatoe, but want to make sure that raw veggies would be ok. I have read some posts on RAW feeding that say the veggies are cooked.

Thanks for the help - this forum is AWESOME!!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Jazmeena said:


> Would this be ok for us to do and/or would this help her to become a picky eater. Also, would doing this have any bearing on her becomming a "beggar" while we are eating?


The way I taught our dogs to behave while we eat is only to give them treats when they are laying calmly and NOT staring at us. Koshka still hasn't got it down, but he's a baby, so he gets a pass. But our 2 year old Beagle mix who is VERY food motivated can lay almost on top of a plate and not touch it, and will often move her nose away from it, knowing that's the only way to get a bite.



> Just want to get others thoughts on this. I was peeling potatoes last night and thought about cutting her a piece of potatoe, but want to make sure that raw veggies would be ok. I have read some posts on RAW feeding that say the veggies are cooked.
> 
> Thanks for the help - this forum is AWESOME!!


Raw veggies are fine, as long as you don't get carried away with them. One of our huskies adored raw carrots, he would practically dance for them. Koshka likes salad stuffs, sweet potatoes, cantaloupe, and most anything he sees me put in my mouth. Krissie loves tangerines. I just make sure to keep it in moderation. 

You will want to do a little research, for example, onions aren't very good for dogs at all. There are lots of good lists on the internet for what foods dogs shouldn't have (more than just the obvious ones, like chocolate).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Everything I have ever read says do NOT give dogs raw potatoes. (They shouldn't eat potato skins either.)


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Do not give raw potatoes, from what I remember that isn't safe. In fact I wouldn't bother feeding any vegetables raw; they can't be digested easily if at all unless you break it down for them by cooking, pureeing, etc. Raw carrot will come out looking exactly like it did going in, and I know that from experience lol. Raw knuckle bones make good treats. My dogs eat raw and I do not give any vegetables.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

After reading through many posts on feeding kibble vs raw, it made me think of a question. We have Angel (14 wks old) on Blue Basics Salmon & Potatoe kibble. (due to possible allergy to chicken). We really have do desire to go to a RAW diet and want to keep her healthy. We do not give her ANY "people" food/table scraps or anything like that - she gets her kibble and treats only. However, I was thinking of giving her some raw foods that would be "good" for her, such as raw carrots, potatoes, maybe an occasional bite or 2 of apple/pear, I don't know if fruits & veggies are good for dogs or not. Its a highly debated question. But those who do think they are say that dogs cannot digest them absorb the nutrients unless they are pureed (sp?). 

and possibly even a raw meat bone if we get some steaks or something. Would this be ok for us to do and/or would this help her to become a picky eater. A lot of people have told me that this does cause a dog to be a picker eater. I don't agree. Giving a dog healthy food that happens to taste awesome is a good thing  Also, would doing this have any bearing on her becomming a "beggar" while we are eating? You would think so but in my experience the amount of begging did not change after implementing raw food. The key is to only feed raw in their bowl, crate, outside or wherever you decide to serve them dinner. 

With our lab Jasmine, before she passed away, she was trained to lay at our feet if we were eating on the couch, or lay in the living room if eating at the table and she would get one small bite of "table scraps" as a treat after we were all done. This was also something like a piece of meat or vegetable - not chips/sweets or anything like that. She never begged at all, but would sometimes sit there drooling until we were done!!

Just want to get others thoughts on this. I was peeling potatoes last night and thought about cutting her a piece of potatoe, but want to make sure that raw veggies would be ok. I have read some posts on RAW feeding that say the veggies are cooked.

Thanks for the help - this forum is AWESOME!!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Everything I have ever read says do NOT give dogs raw potatoes. (They shouldn't eat potato skins either.)


Yes. I should have mentioned that too. Definitely check around, because you don't want to give your dog anything they shouldn't have. 

And, as others said, the veggies are not really part of their food - they really can't digest them well. So moderation is very important, as is keeping an eye on her poops and such. By moderation, I mean very small amounts - our husky who loved them usually only got a baby carrot or two a day. If you're looking to add nutrition with veggies, then cooking them and pureeing them will help.


----------

